# I have this anxiety tension in my chest,neck, and worry sensation in my body.



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

Like is that tension I feel anxiety and worry? It's like a tingling burning like sensation in my chest,neck, and body, when it's there I can think of the most obviously not true scenario or thought and I became extremely anxious and worrisome from it, but when that feeling is gone, I can discard that. Is that severe anxiety/stress or no?.. I wish I can get rid of Anxiety stress forever if it is, because when it's here, it warps my mind, my pure o (ocd) becomes heaps worse, my minds feeds of the stupidest shit that I don't want to post on here, because you would think I would need to be locked up in the nut house, mental ward etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

Well i'l tell you how i feel to see if you can relate to this, since i'm scared off hallucinating, i dream with it, i think i'm going crazy and i can't understand life or the purpose of life anymore, i feel like everything is unreal, when i talk and say something i feel it's not me talking it«s only my mind controling, i tend to feel no emotions just anger idk why, everything i see or touch seems unreal, and that i can't explain what everything arround me is, mind, body. life, objects, it's all so weird, tough i live, i think ppl are pwety, so yah we ok, just fucked in the head xD


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

Pregal said:


> Well i'l tell you how i feel to see if you can relate to this, since i'm scared off hallucinating, i dream with it, i think i'm going crazy and i can't understand life or the purpose of life anymore, i feel like everything is unreal, when i talk and say something i feel it's not me talking it«s only my mind controling, i tend to feel no emotions just anger idk why, everything i see or touch seems unreal, and that i can't explain what everything arround me is, mind, body. life, objects, it's all so weird, tough i live, i think ppl are pwety, so yah we ok, just fucked in the head xD


I had similar thoughts, it's frightening, but when you don't get anxious over it, you can move on, follow your instincts, your natural instincts with thinking about it, and everything else will fall into place, the reason though, it's because you are hyper sensitive, even your reflection will look different, shadow too, because you're too aware of it, it will pass shockingly


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR said:


> I had similar thoughts, it's frightening, but when you don't get anxious over it, you can move on, follow your instincts, your natural instincts with thinking about it, and everything else will fall into place, the reason though, it's because you are hyper sensitive, even your reflection will look different, shadow too, because you're too aware of it, it will pass shockingly


when i'm at school i feel normal and i do normal stuff and don't think about it


----------

